# Gente indígena antes y después de Cristóbal Colón



## Maeskizzle

Una pregunta para la gente que tiene antepasados incas, aztecas y mayas.  ¿Se consideran todavía incas, aztecas y mayas o no?  

  Porque según lo que he leído, los europeos y los criollos, al escribir la historia de América Latina, solo hablan de las incas, aztecas y mayas en el contexto pre-colombino (como arqueología) y en cuánto a la historia después de que llegó Colón, hablan de la gente indígena pero no de los incas, aztecas y mayas, como si esos imperios se desaparecieron de un día para otro y fueron re-emplazados por otra gente indígena (que no tiene nada que ver con los imperios).  Por lo que entiendo, divorcian la gente indígena de hoy día del pasado actual, que es un pasado de imperios bastante “civilizados”.  Mi pregunta es para saber si la gente con ese ascendencia se identifica con ella o no.


----------



## scotu

For the benefit of those who would like to respond but do not have Spanish, I have taken the liberty of constructing this translation. :

According to what I have read, the Europeans and the Creoles, when writing the history of Latin America, only speak of the Incas, Mayan Aztecs and in the pre-Columbian context (like archaeology) as far as the history after Columbus arrived, speak of indigenous people but not of the Incas, Mayan Aztecs and, as if those empires disappeared in a day and were replaced by other indigenous peoples (who do not have any connection with the empires). As I understand it, the indigenous people of today have been divorced from a past of highly civilized empires. My question is if people with that ancestry identify themselves with that past or not.

Remember that much of the history we have of these civilization is what the priests recorded on their trips with the _conquistadors_. History is written by the victors, not the vanquished.

My answer to your question is that I think people identify with their culture of today, not with a culture of peoples who lived on the land centuries before. It would be nice to see you get a different answer from someone who is a descendant of those "civilized cultures".


----------



## cubaMania

The history of the Mayas in Guatemala, El Salvador and southern Mexico indicates that many of them fought fiercely like tigers and endured tremendous hardships in their efforts to preserve their culture.  In spite of monstrous opposition by the Spaniards, to this day much does remain of Maya culture in those regions.  Many Guatemalans are of purely indigenous blood, and still live in their ancestral villages, speak the languages of their tribes, weave their clothing according to the patterns inherited from centuries ago, and conduct much of their lives according to ancient patterns.  When observed up close it is actually astonishing how much they have managed to preserve, given the overwhelming forces that tried to make them conform to Christian and European culture.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

My own indigenous ancestry is sufficiently dilute to be negligible, but I can share second-hand perspectives.

I lived with indigenous people in Oaxaca, Mexico; and in Chuquisaca, Bolivia.  In Oaxaca my friends were of Zapotec ancestry.  Zapotec was still spoken in isolated areas, but my friends all used Spanish, even those who lived a two-hour walk from the nearest road.  Only the older ones could speak Zapotec.  These people were all deeply attached to and rooted in their land, and many had never travelled farther than the nearest town.  They had never heard of the ruins at Monte Alban and Mitla, they dressed like campesinos anywhere in Mexico, and their past was their present.  Their urban brethren, on the other hand, had studied Mexico's pre-Columbian history at school and considered themselves to be very strongly linked to their past.

Regarding the Incas, it's easier to compare them to the Roman Empire.  In the same way that the French and Spaniards do not consider themselves Romans, most Quechua speakers do not consider themselves Incas.  The ancestors of the people in my community were originally from Ecuador, and had been relocated by the Incas to quell an uprising.  This relocation was a common practice, as was the imposition of Quechua on colonised populations.  My Quechua neighbours were very much like my rural Mexican neighbours, but had maintained their language, dress and traditions to a much greater extent.  They identified with their land and language, never with the Incas.

I live in a Mohawk area.  Here, the Mohawks still identify very strongly with their past, and are working hard on language revival.  The elementary school on the nearest reservation teaches Mohawk language, history and crafts; additionally much of its day is based on original Mohawk patterns, including a greeting circle.  It can't really be compared to the first two examples, however; in this case we're talking more about revival than continuity.  These people were forcibly divorced from their past, and are now taking pride in learning about and identifying with that past.

One point of view from the outside.


----------



## Dylan:)

Maeskizzle said:


> Una pregunta para la gente que tiene antepasados incas, aztecas y mayas. ¿Se consideran todavía incas, aztecas y mayas o no?
> 
> Porque según lo que he leído, los *europeos* y los criollos, al escribir la historia de América Latina, solo hablan de las incas, aztecas y mayas en el contexto pre-colombino (como arqueología) y en cuánto a la historia después de que llegó Colón, hablan de la gente indígena pero no de los incas, aztecas y mayas, como si esos imperios se desaparecieron de un día para otro y fueron re-emplazados por otra gente indígena (que no tiene nada que ver con los imperios). Por lo que entiendo, divorcian la gente indígena de hoy día del pasado actual, que es un pasado de imperios bastante “civilizados”. Mi pregunta es para saber si la gente con ese ascendencia se identifica con ella o no.


 

Hola:

No sé exactamente si lo que escribes, en relación a lo que escriben los europeos, es exactamente una queja. Hasta donde yo sé y de lo que he leido, se le da el tratamiento de indígena a todo el que era/*es* originario de un pais, lo que incluye Incas, Aztecas y Mayas y a todos los actuales. Ningún indígena puede ser "reemplazado" por otra gente y todos los nacidos "en este momento" en su pais son indígenas de éste. Lo que sucede es que en términos de "Historia", actualmente, no siempre se utiliza bien la palabra indígena.O no siempre se entiende correctamente. A lo que voy, es que sólo se considera realmente Historia si han pasado un gran nº de años. Todos sabemos que las civilizaciones no desaparecen, y sigue habiendo ciudadanos "indigenas" pero para la Historia sólo cuentan "lo grande" y "lo antiguo".
En cualquier caso, creo que si es una queja, tienes razón.

Un saludo


----------



## Maeskizzle

Dylan:) said:


> Hola:
> 
> No sé exactamente si lo que escribes, en relación a lo que escriben los europeos, es exactamente una queja.
> Un saludo



El próposito de mi pregunta no es quejar, sino preguntar un poco sobre la identidad latinoamericano y me interesa tanto el punto de vista de los latinoamericanos como la perspectiva de los no-latinoamericanos.  Creo que la historia tiene una fuerte influencia en la creación de la identidad de las personas y las culturas y por eso me enfoco un poco en esta "arqueologización" de la historia indigena.



Dylan:) said:


> Hola:
> Ningún indígena puede ser "reemplazado" por otra gente y todos los nacidos "en este momento" en su pais son indígenas de éste. Lo que sucede es que en términos de "Historia", actualmente, no siempre se utiliza bien la palabra indígena.
> Un saludo



Pero los historiadores de América Latina (de la época de la independencia) hablaban de estos imperios en términos de arqueología, aunque las incas todavía tenían algo de poder hasta la independencia de Perú.  El hecho de que no se utiliza bien la palabra indígena, para mi, muestra una falta de conocimiento general de la(s) historia(s) indígena(s).


----------



## cabezadevaca

Maeskizzle said:


> Una pregunta para la gente que tiene antepasados incas, aztecas y mayas. ¿Se consideran todavía incas, aztecas y mayas o no?
> 
> Porque según lo que he leído, los europeos y los criollos, al escribir la historia de América Latina, solo hablan de las incas, aztecas y mayas en el contexto pre-colombino (como arqueología) y en cuánto a la historia después de que llegó Colón, hablan de la gente indígena pero no de los incas, aztecas y mayas, como si esos imperios se desaparecieron de un día para otro y fueron re-emplazados por otra gente indígena (que no tiene nada que ver con los imperios). Por lo que entiendo, divorcian la gente indígena de hoy día del pasado actual, que es un pasado de imperios bastante “civilizados”. Mi pregunta es para saber si la gente con ese ascendencia se identifica con ella o no.


 
Has introducido un asunto muy bueno, Maeskizzle, mis felicitaciones ! Pero no entiendo por qué luego restringes tu pregunta a sólo tres culturas pre-colombinas. Creo que es justo analizar el tema que propones en un marco más amplio, "¿gente indígena en América antes y después de Cristobal Colón?", y cuando digo "América", estoy incluyendo América del Norte, Centroamérica y América del Sur.

Mi impresión es que existen en la actualidad muchos grupos de población en distintos países americanos (casi exclusivamente latinoamericanos, diría yo) que mantienen cosmovisiones, rasgos culturales, lenguas y ritos de las culturas-civilizaciones precolombinas que has mencionado, aztecas, incas y mayas, así como de otras culturas americanas anteriores o sincréticas con éstas. Esto es una maravilla, un patrimonio de la humanidad que es necesario cuidar.

Ahora bien, tu pregunta va más allá. Quieres saber si los descendientes se sientes como tal. Yo no soy quién para decirlo, pero mi impresión es que ellos no tienen duda alguna de lo que son. Lo que sí es una realidad es que los imperios que mencionas (y otros, entre ellos el imperio español) han desaparecido ya. Desde este contexto, la otra parte del tema que has introducido carecería de sentido. Sería como si a un español le preguntaras si se siente más o menos celtíbero o tarteso (pre-romano), o más o menos visigodo (predominación árabe de la península Ibérica). Te dirá (salvo algún retrógrado que aún queda suelto) que son una mezcla de todo ello. A lo largo de la historia de la humanidad nada ha permanecido constante, inmóvil. Eso sí, estoy de acuerdo en que una cierta "esencia" se mantiene.

Pero dejemos que hablen los aludidos ! Me encantaría conocer la opinión en este foro de bolivianos, peruanos, chilenos, mexicanos, argentinos, estadounidenses, canadienses, uruguayos, colombianos, panameños, hondureños, ecuatorianos, costarricenses, cubanos, paraguayos, venezolanos, brasileños, nicaragüenses, panameños, dominicanos, salvadoreños, guatemaltecos.... gentes que consideren que mantienen su matriz indígena, y me encantaría conocer esta opinión en sus lenguas ancestrales, quechua, aymará ..(eso sí traducidas, por favor)


----------



## lamartus

Maeskizzle said:


> al escribir la historia de América Latina, solo hablan de las incas, aztecas y mayas en el contexto pre-colombino (como arqueología)



No creo que solo hablen así. Cuando yo estudiaba esas cosas se hablaba del Imperio Inca y Azteca como algo real y vivo, no solo como arqueología.

En el caso del Imperio Maya, tengo entendido que ya había desaparecido como imperio cuando llegaron los primeros españoles principios del 1500). Creo que por eso se habla de arqueología del Imperio Maya que no del pueblo. Las gentes permanecen, son las formas políticas lo que cambian. 
En cuanto al nivel de identificación que cada uno tenga con la cultura de la que "proviene" supongo que cada uno sabrá. A lo largo de tantos años cada grupo habrá elegido con lo que se queda y lo que descarta. No creo que haya nadie haciendo sacrificios humanos por allá al igual que por acá ya no se quema a nadie en la hoguera. 

La cultura la hace quien la vive; es un peso que cae sobre uno cuando nace, pero eso no significa que sea invariable, muy al contrario vemos como cambia, se enriquece y se empobrece con el paso del tiempo. 
Por estas tierras sabemos mucho de eso ya que somos resultado de miles de años de mezclas y remezclas y particularmente no me siento incluida en ninguna pero sí en todas a la vez. Mis apellidos, mi fisionomía, mis platos típicos, la arquitectura que me rodea, mi lengua, la forma de relacionarme con la gente... eso es lo que se hereda y creo que no pertenece a ninguna cultura en concreto sino a las selecciones que se van haciendo de unas y otras, lo que perdura.
Lo mismo creo que sucede en cualquier parte del mundo... pero solo es mi humilde opinión y cada uno puede identificarse con lo que quiera muy libremente.

Saludos a todos


----------



## cabezadevaca

Chaska Ñawi said:


> My own indigenous ancestry is sufficiently dilute to be negligible, but I can share second-hand perspectives.
> 
> .... They identified with their land and language, never with the Incas.
> 
> I live in a Mohawk area. Here, the Mohawks still identify very strongly with their past, and are working hard on language revival. The elementary school on the nearest reservation teaches Mohawk language, history and crafts; additionally much of its day is based on original Mohawk patterns, including a greeting circle. It can't really be compared to the first two examples, however; in this case we're talking more about revival than continuity. These people were forcibly divorced from their past, and are now taking pride in learning about and identifying with that past.
> 
> One point of view from the outside.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dices, Chasca Ñawi. Creo que tu explicación en su contexto histórico es perfecta y muy didáctica, y creo que eres muy honesta al mostrar las diferencias existentes entre la situación de culturas indígenas en países latinoamericanos, respecto a la de otros países americanos.

Toda mi solidaridad y ánimos con la labor que estáis llevando a cabo.

Un saludo,


----------



## cabezadevaca

cabezadevaca said:


> _... Pero dejemos que hablen los aludidos ! Me encantaría conocer la opinión en este foro de bolivianos, peruanos, chilenos, mexicanos, argentinos, estadounidenses, canadienses, uruguayos, colombianos, panameños, hondureños, ecuatorianos, costarricenses, cubanos, paraguayos, venezolanos, brasileños, nicaragüenses, panameños, dominicanos, salvadoreños, guatemaltecos.... gentes que consideren que mantienen su matriz indígena, y me encantaría conocer esta opinión en sus lenguas ancestrales, quechua, aymará ..(eso sí traducidas, por favor)_


 
Resulta muy raro responderse a uno mismo, pero bueno, vamos allá. Lo mismo es que estoy sólo en este foro, o que soy muy pesado..

Es un tema que me interesa, sinceramente, y además creo que es de justicia, por eso insisto.

Bueno, en respuesta a mi propia pregunta, pareciera que no hay aludidos que quieran manifestarse. Resulta también descorazonador comprobar que no ha habido ninguna respuesta en guaraní, quechua, aymará, ...Esto puede ser debido a dos razones:

- que no existan gentes que se consideren indígenas en América. Esta opción no la consideramos, porque sí que existen, y muchos, y diversos. 

- o bien porque los que existen no tienen acceso a la tecnología, ni a ordenadores, ni a internet, y por lo tanto no pueden "ver" este foro, ni lo que tratamos en él. 

Esto último creo que es el quid de la cuestión. Es un pequeño ejemplo que muestra la situación de desamparo de estas comunidades y el arrinconamiento que sufren. Me recuerda un caso real que me contaron no hace mucho (no diré el país) en el que el político de turno se plantó en época de elecciones en una aldeita de población indígena para prometer que traerían a la escuela ordenadores (a estos pueblos SIEMPRE les han prometido cosas). Las gentes de la aldea miraban con cara estupefacta a este señor, hasta que alguien le indicó por lo bajito que primero tendrían que traer la electricidad para poder conectar los ordenadores.

En fin, una pequeña anécdota para resaltar que, a mi juicio, lo principal no es si estas comunidades indígenas sienten esta identidad o no, me costa que en la mayoría de los casos sí. La cuestión es que cada vez más se ven amenazados, arrinconados, y desprotegidos, de tal manera que a no mucho y si no se ponen lo medios, se perderá este patrimonio vivo, y entonces sí tendremos que hablar de "arqueología" al referirnos a ellos.

Los españoles hace mucho, mucho que ya se fueron de América, no les echemos las culpas de todo . Hágase autocrítica de qué está ocurriendo con estas gentes en estos países.

Saludos a quien me oiga.


----------



## lamartus

cabezadevaca said:


> Los españoles hace mucho, mucho que ya se fueron de América, no les echemos las culpas de todo . Hágase autocrítica de qué está ocurriendo con estas gentes en estos países.



Me encanta este hilo, y también extraño que no haya por aquí nadie, de momento, que nos pueda hablar de este tema de la identidad.

Te cité, cabezadevaca, porque resulta una cosa curiosa con esta frase: Según la Historia, que vengo estudiando actualmente (me dio por las revisiones históricas ), y la lógica que de vez en cuando me da por aplicar a estas cosas, la mayoría de los españoles que fueron a América desde el siglo XV murieron allá, no sin antes tener hijos y nietos y biznietos que son americanos. Es curioso como nos enseñaron, a mí también, que si los españoles fuimos y vinimos y tantas y tantas cosas. Ir fueron, muchos, no todos, no todos a lo mismo, no todos en la misma actitud, pero quedarse se quedaron la mayor parte de los que fueron, muy pocos volvieron. Es por eso que hay amigos americanos tratando de buscar el lazo que los une con actuales familias españolas. Lazos que a veces se remontan a una linea parental en el siglo XVIII (hablo de loque tengo visto ya que seguro que hay lazos muy anteriores a esa fecha)

No digo, por supuesto, que esto sean la mayoría de los casos, simplemente me parece curioso señalar este detalle porque aún hay quien busca enemigos dentro de su propio tronco familiar sin darse cuenta o sin pensar demasiado en ello.

En cuanto a la ausencia de respuestas de a quienes preguntas creo que efectivamente alguna de tus conclusiones puede ser cierta. No obstante ten paciencia ya que aunque este foro es muy visitado en general quizá a este subforo hay que darle un poco más de tiempo.

Te mando un saludo antes de que empiece a llover (¿viste cómo se puso el cielo de repente?)


----------



## cabezadevaca

lamartus said:


> ...la mayoría de los españoles que fueron a América desde el siglo XV murieron allá, no sin antes tener hijos y nietos y biznietos que son americanos. Es curioso como nos enseñaron, a mí también, que si los españoles fuimos y vinimos y tantas y tantas cosas. Ir fueron, muchos, no todos, no todos a lo mismo, no todos en la misma actitud, pero quedarse se quedaron la mayor parte de los que fueron, muy pocos volvieron.
> ...


 
Hola lamartus, estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que dices. Bueno, cuando decía que los españoles se fueron hace mucho de América, me refería a la dominación española, no a los individuos. Como bien dices, muchos se quedaron, otros retomaron el camino, a veces a la fuerza (emigrantes) y algunos volvemos, nos tira algo que nos hace regresar. No sé, será que lo llevamos dentro.

A propósito de lo que dices de la mezcla, coincido plenamente con tu reflexión. No hace mucho conocí a un tipo extraordinario, americano, en un sitio inverosímil, que me dijo que sus orígenes eran sefardíes (judíos españoles). No me lo esperaba, me dejó alucinado .. Es verdad, este camino de ida y vuelta se ha producido siempre.

Te voy a hacer caso y voy a tener paciencia , a ver si conocemos qué piensan sobre el hilo al otro lado del río, perdón del charco.

Un saludo también para tí (todavía no llueve, raro )


----------



## luis masci

Si de Argentina hablamos, creo que el número de indígenas puros es muy pero muy bajo comparado con el resto de la población.
En las ciudades más grandes del país (ubicadas en la franja central del mismo) hay muchos menos aún. Podemos encontrar indígenas en el sur y el norte. No creo que se sientan identificados con ninguna de las culturas mencionadas en el mensaje original, ya que son descendientes en el mejor de los casos, de fracciones menores que no desarrollaron una cultura preponderante. 
En las ciudades grandes de Argentina, hay muchos que pueden tener ancestros indígenas; pero son tan remotos y hubo tanta mezcla que han quedado en el olvido. 
Otro gran porcentaje, como yo mismo, provenimos totalmente de descendencia europea. Sin ancestros nativos. 
Creo que Argentina debe ser el país más “europeo” de Latinoamérica. Por eso me parece difícil que responda gente de por aquí. Además, claro está, que difícilmente alguno de ellos tengan acceso a internet y por ende a este foro.


----------



## mirx

Pues como mexicano y descendiente de la raza de bronce te puedo decir que no me identifico con ninguna etnia de México, necesitaría algún examen de ADN para saber de cuál de todas las cientas que hay provengo. Al decir esto creo que hablo por la mayoría de los mexicanos (90%). El otro diez por ciento (población netamente indígena) creo que se identifica como parte de la comunidad a la que pertencen.

¿Qué si me considero azteca?

No en lo absoluto, ni vivo en su región, ni creo que haya habido influencia de su imperio en dónde yo vivo. Quizá si la pregunta estuviera dirigida a regiones especifícas obtendrías más respuestas.


Soy del norte de México y no hubo una casta indígena que floreciera al nivel de los aztecas o los mayas, lo más cercano que tenemos a esos imperios son los apaches, que no es otra cosa que grupos de guerreros seminómadas.

Aunque no soy azteca (al menos que mi ADN demuestre lo contrario), si me siento orgulloso de haber nacido en el mismo país donde se desarrolló tan impresionante cultura.

Quizá alguien del sur de México pueda dar una contestación más cercana a lo que buscas. En Chiapas y Oaxaca existen muchas comunidades indígenas y en la actualidad todavía existen mayas en Yucatán, yo conocí a una mujer quasi maya, tenía apellido y facciones mayas pero su tez era blanca.

Y contestando a alguien que dijo "todos sabemos muy bien de dónde venimos", la verdad yo no estaría tan seguro. Mi segundo apellido es de origen francés, pero no sé de nadie en mi árbol genealógico que haya sido francés, vaya, ni siquiera que haya estado en Francia. Mi primer apellido sí es español y sin embargo las influencias españolas que tengo no vienen de ahí, sino de mis bisabuelas y tatarabuelas las cuáles no pasan el apellido a su descendencia.

E insisto que -la mayoría de- los mexicanos (latinoamericanos y también anglo-americanos) no somos producto directo de una raza en particular sino de una mezcolanza de varias de ellas. Sería entonces un poco presuntuoso decir que somos mayas, aztecas, apaches, españoles o lo que quieran.

Saludos.


----------



## alfmartinez

scotu said:


> My answer to your question is that I think people identify with their culture of today, not with a culture of peoples who lived on the land centuries before. It would be nice to see you get a different answer from someone who is a descendant of those *"civilized cultures"*.



Those characters around the phrase civilized cultures are a kind of discrimination to me. Are you trying to say that precolombines civilizations where not civilized cultures?

Hola, este es mi primer respuesta en este foro
Mi familia tiene un porcentaje mayor de origenes españoles, pero aun asi me queda algo de inca en la sangre (adn). No me siento inca, ¿cómo sentirme inca si ni siquiera existe el "ser inca" hoy en día?
Sin embargo, la cultura latinoamericana que se fue creando desde la invasión española me hace creer o pensar que españa fue el origen de muchas aberraciones en este continente, y eso es lo unico que podria rescatar de mi descendencia inca.
Con respecto a la cultura, Argentina practicamente no se siente indigena. Hay muy pocas tribus y francamente no les dan interés.

Aclaración: Llamar indigenas a los nativos americanos puede ser ofensivo, puesto que indigenas o indios es un desinterés español por el origen de las personas que vieron al llegar. Lo mismo que aborigen (sin-tierra). Me parecen muy malas estas concepciones para los nativos del siglo XVI

Saludos


----------



## scotu

Welcome to the forum;



> Those characters around the phrase civilized cultures are a kind of discrimination to me. Are you trying to say that precolombines civilizations where not civilized cultures?


 
Not at all, but there is argument on this issue. Remember that the Europeans who came, believed that they had a moral imperative to "civilize" these heathens who worshiped pagan gods and practiced barbaric rituals. On the other hand many would argue that these  cultures were more advanced than any European culture existing at that time.



> Aclaración: Llamar indigenas a los nativos americanos puede ser ofensivo, puesto que indigenas o indios es un desinterés español por el origen de las personas que vieron al llegar. Lo mismo que aborigen (sin-tierra). Me parecen muy malas estas concepciones para los nativos del siglo XVI


 
What name would you suggest?


----------



## alfmartinez

Hola de nuevo
scotu, un buen principio para entender el tema es no ser etnocéntrico. Yo no veo una clara superioridad cultural europea en ese siglo, puesto que los "nativos americanos" (asi es como debería llamarselos) tenían su propia cultura no superior o inferior a la europea de aquel entonces, sino diferente


----------



## faranji

alfmartinez said:


> scotu, un buen principio para entender el tema es no ser etnocéntrico.


 
No veo que scotu haya sido etnocéntrico en ningún momento. Otro buen principio para debatir en estos foros es no endilgar recomendaciones gratuitas a la ligera.



> Yo no veo una clara superioridad cultural europea en ese siglo, puesto que los "nativos americanos" (asi es como debería llamarselos) tenían su propia cultura no superior o inferior a la europea de aquel entonces, sino diferente


 
Ya puestos, por seguir cogiéndonosla con papel de fumar, ¿no te parece que ese término que según dices se 'debería' emplear, _*nativos americanos*_, es terriblemente eurocéntrico? El nombre _América_, al fin y al cabo, es una invención caprichosa de los invasores europeos.


----------



## Betildus

¿Y se han preguntado que sucedió con el pueblo ONA?
Pienso que de una u otra manera el mundo camina hacia un solo objetivo. Un idioma universal, una moneda universal, etc. por eso se han ido perdiendo nuestras raíces. Ahora *debemos hablar inglés* (idioma universal por el momento), a nadie se le ocurriría "perder" el tiempo aprendiendo quechua, mapudungun ni alguna lengua "out". La naturaleza humana no cambia y el afán de dominio sigue imperando en las grandes potencias.
Se exterminó a muchas culturas de antaño y se continúa haciendo, obviamente de una forma más solapada quizás. El pueblo que se conectaba con la tierra, con la naturaleza, que vivía respetando las leyes del universo, ese pueblo terminó, no tuvo alternativa. 
Así como ahora nosotros no tenemos alternativa ya que si optamos por vivir como "amish" (¿?) la persona es catalogada como retrógrada, que no va con los tiempos, etc. No le veo salida, debemos continuar y subirnos al carro de la cultura, nadie se quiere quedar fuera y eso significa borrar todo vestigio del pasado, poseer un celular, una computadora, hablar inglés y un largo etc. etc.
Parece que me salí del tema!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ana Raquel

Betildus said:


> a nadie se le ocurriría "perder" el tiempo aprendiendo quechua, mapudungun ni alguna lengua "out".


 
Sí que se estudian esas lenguas, yo misma he estudiado azteca junto con otras personas mientras otros compañeros eligieron quechua.


----------



## danielfranco

Me atrevo a opinar que, al menos en lo que respecta a los aztecas, Cortéz (y los que le siguieron) hizo tan extenso y exhaustivo trabajo de conquista que realmente dudo mucho que haya personas en el mundo actual que puedan seguir su parentela por quinientos años en el pasado y rastrearla hasta llegar a algún progenitor azteca. Claro, muchos todavía tienen presente su trasfondo náhuatl, pero habiendo sido tantos pueblos que tenían ese idioma como propio, supongo que es difícil asegurar que alguno pueda reconocerse como azteca exclusivamente.
También resulta que, al menos así lo tenía entendido allá en la década de los noventas, en México existían todavía cerca de dos mil grupos étnicos. Cuántos de ellos pueden trazar sus líneas de descendencia hasta ancestros mayas, aztecas o incas sería, creo yo, casi imposible cuantificar. Por ejemplo, supuestamente los lacandones son los herederos de la cultura maya.


----------



## Betildus

Ana Raquel said:


> Sí que se estudian esas lenguas, yo misma he estudiado azteca junto con otras personas mientras otros compañeros eligieron quechua.


 
Hola Raquel:
    Claro que se estudian, pero sólo como un ramo/materia "electivo(a)", no como algo obligatorio, como debe ser el inglés ahora.
    Como bien dices, "estudiaste azteca" y tus compañeros "quechua" pero ¿lo hablan?, ¿lo practican?, ¿se usa?. es más bien como un hobby.......es como quien toma un curso para aprender a tocar guitarra o piano, no crees?.
    Lo que quería decir es que en los tiempos que corren, queda fuera quien no hable inglés y quien no tenga un computador.

Saludos.


----------



## cabezadevaca

Betildus said:


> Hola Raquel:
> Claro que se estudian, pero sólo como un ramo/materia "electivo(a)", no como algo obligatorio, como debe ser el inglés ahora.
> Como bien dices, "estudiaste azteca" y tus compañeros "quechua" pero ¿lo hablan?, ¿lo practican?, ¿se usa?. es más bien como un hobby.......es como quien toma un curso para aprender a tocar guitarra o piano, no crees?.
> Lo que quería decir es que en los tiempos que corren, queda fuera quien no hable inglés y quien no tenga un computador.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Hola a todos y todas,

Hoy tengo un poquito de tiempo y no quería dejar este hilo en el punto en que se quedó.

Betildus tenía razón en una cosa, todo tiende hacia un espacio común, economías cada vez más interrelacionadas, lengua adoptada a nivel mundial ..pero, por favor, esta situación no está reñida con la diversidad. La diversidad es riqueza, estamos ?

Tampoco hace falta saber inglés ni tener computadora para quedar "dentro" del espacio de juego, basta con tener un poco de petróleo y todas las oportunidades se te abren.

El otro día vi una peli bastante buena, "Apocalipto", estrechamente relacionada con el hilo. Está bien realizada, yo me la creo. Ahora bien, después de verla a pocos les entrarán ganas como para reivindicarse aztecas (salen muy mal parados). Existe por tanto un problema de concienciación, y de cómo nos cuentan y nos han contado la batalla.

Dejo un estribillo de una canción que también escuchaba el otro día, de casualidad, y que me parece pertinente: "dignidad en los pueblos, Americanos, dignidad se sienten, acongojados .."

Pues eso, algunos (países) están en la tarea de inventarse su historia y sus mitos, y de paso pasar el rodillo, y otros, que la tienen ahí en la mano, viva, miran para otro lado, la desprecian y se la "reinventan" o, en términos informáticos actuales, la formatean.

Saludos con afecto, porque a pesar de las discrepancias, nos gusta compartir, también las diferencias.


----------



## danielfranco

Una pequeña aclaración: La película "Apocalypto" pretendía plasmar la decadencia del imperio Maya, no el del Azteca.
Pero es una buena meditación: imagínese uno al imperio Azteca, el nivel de barbarismo y su poder guerrero, que a seiscientos kilómetros de distancia forzaban a pueblos como el Maya a rendir tributo, y aceptar (y hasta garantizar su seguridad personal) a comerciantes Aztecas en sus tierras...


----------



## cabezadevaca

danielfranco said:


> Una pequeña aclaración: La película "Apocalypto" pretendía plasmar la decadencia del imperio Maya, no el del Azteca, ingenuo de mí.
> Pero es una buena meditación: imagínese uno al imperio Azteca, el nivel de barbarismo y su poder guerrero, que a seiscientos kilómetros de distancia forzaban a pueblos como el Maya a rendir tributo, y aceptar (y hasta garantizar su seguridad personal) a comerciantes Aztecas en sus tierras...


 
Tienes razón, danielfranco, gracias por tu aclaración. Efectivamente Apocalypto está ambientada en el periodo clásico Maya, ingenuo de mí. 

Los rasgos y facciones de los actores me hizo pensar de inmediato de que se trataba de Aztecas o Méxicas, y no me Mayas. Al ver al final de la película que aparecen los españoles arribando a la costa, mi subconsciente enlazó estos hechos, y ni siquiera caí en la cuenta de que podía tratarse de otra cosa (es conocido que cuando llegó Cortés a Mesoamérica el imperio Maya hacía 600 años que había desaparecido). 

La lengua utilizada en la versión original, sin embargo, era una buena pista, ya que en la peli se utiliza un dialecto maya actual, pero hasta ahí no llegaban mis conocimientos...

En definitiva, esta confusión abunda en lo que decía acerca de la manipulación y distorsiones históricas. 

La verdad es que surgen muchas cuestiones y un debate muy interesante sobre el hilo, y sobre cómo se va diluyendo o reafirmando la identidad de los pueblos en función de la información que nos va llegando, o de cómo transformamos ésta, en aras a veces de fines políticos o económicos. 

Por esto mismo llama mucho la atención comprobar cómo las comunidades indígenas latinoamericanas (porque el resto de las americanas, lamentablemente, desaparecieron o están en situaciones críticas de desarraigo) mantienen viva su identidad, sus lenguas, su cosmovisión, sus rasgos culturales, a pesar del transcurso del tiempo, de sincretismos, del mestizaje y de las agresiones sufridas. 

Saludos,


----------



## e.ma

Maeskizzle said:


> ...como si esos imperios se desaparecieron de un día para otro...



No fue de un día para otro: costó ríos de sangre.
(Y no lo hicieron mis antepasados, que nunca fueron para allá, sino más bien los de los hispanoamericanos actuales.)

Scotu (#16): this "moral imperative" you mention could be very much compare to Bush' "moral imperative" in Iraq. Only it is petrol now, and back then it was gold.

alfmartinez (#15): "aborigen" no significa "sin tierra", sino "originario (del latín _ab origen_) del país en que vive", y es una palabra totalmente respetuosa.

Betildus (#19): siento decírtelo, pero la lengua más hablada del mundo no es el inglés, sino el chino. Y, a juzgar por el empuje económico de China, el chino va a ser la lengua franca del futuro inmediato, y el inglés caerá en desuso como antes lo hizo el francés.


----------



## cabezadevaca

danielfranco said:


> ..Cortéz (y los que le siguieron) hizo tan extenso y exhaustivo trabajo de conquista que realmente dudo mucho que haya personas en el mundo actual que puedan seguir su parentela por quinientos años en el pasado y rastrearla hasta llegar a algún progenitor azteca...
> .


 
Vas a decir danielfranco que la tengo tomada contigo, pero al contrario, este toma y daca ayuda a comprender algunos hechos y a aprender cosas nuevas, por lo menos en mi caso.

Valga esta introducción amistosa para rebatir lo que afirmas. Resulta (he estado investigando un poco) que el apellido Moctezuma es relativamente habitual en el México actual. Existe una persona, al parecer bastante conocida en los medios, que ha sido capaz de hacer justamente lo contrario de lo que afirmas, y ha rastreado en su pasado hasta llegar a sus progenitores aztecas. Cito textualmente de la referencia que he encontrado googelando _"..__esta historiadora de 46 años despliega el metro y medio de papel en el que tiene dibujado su árbol genealógico y en cuya parte superior figura en una de las ramas derechas su segundo apellido. Abajo del todo, de donde parten las raíces, figura el nombre de Motecuhzoma Xocoyotzin, también conocido como Moctezuma II, emperador azteca y trágica figura de la historia. Blanca Barragán Moctezuma, según el archivo familiar que ella guarda, es descendiente en decimosexta generación o Tatatatatatatatatatatatataranieta del emperador que gobernó un imperio que comprendió parte de lo que hoy es México..."_

Yo como élla tendría a muy buena honra estos antepasados.

Parece ser también que este apellido dio lugar en España a otra rama de los descendientes de Moctezuma, la actual familia de los Condes de Miravalle.

Un caso similar ocurre con los descendientes de los emperadores incas.

Si esto se produce con linajes tan conocidos y "nobles", podríamos extrapolar el hecho al resto de apellidos (personas) menos "ilustres". En los casos en los que no se ha producido un mestizaje tan evidente, ni siquiera haría falta esta labor de rastreo, claro.

Apasionante.

Saludos,


----------



## lamartus

Apasionante desde luego, Cabezadevaca. Gracias por la cita.


----------



## mirx

cabezadevaca said:


> Vas a decir danielfranco que la tengo tomada contigo, pero al contrario, este toma y daca ayuda a comprender algunos hechos y a aprender cosas nuevas, por lo menos en mi caso.
> 
> Valga esta introducción amistosa para rebatir lo que afirmas. Resulta (he estado investigando un poco) que el apellido Moctezuma es relativamente habitual en el México actual. Existe una persona, al parecer bastante conocida en los medios, que ha sido capaz de hacer justamente lo contrario de lo que afirmas, y ha rastreado en su pasado hasta llegar a sus progenitores aztecas. Cito textualmente de la referencia que he encontrado googelando _"..__esta historiadora de 46 años despliega el metro y medio de papel en el que tiene dibujado su árbol genealógico y en cuya parte superior figura en una de las ramas derechas su segundo apellido. Abajo del todo, de donde parten las raíces, figura el nombre de Motecuhzoma Xocoyotzin, también conocido como Moctezuma II, emperador azteca y trágica figura de la historia. Blanca Barragán Moctezuma, según el archivo familiar que ella guarda, es descendiente en decimosexta generación o Tatatatatatatatatatatatataranieta del emperador que gobernó un imperio que comprendió parte de lo que hoy es México..."_
> 
> Yo como élla tendría a muy buena honra estos antepasados.
> 
> Parece ser también que este apellido dio lugar en España a otra rama de los descendientes de Moctezuma, la actual familia de los Condes de Miravalle.
> 
> Un caso similar ocurre con los descendientes de los emperadores incas.
> 
> Si esto se produce con linajes tan conocidos y "nobles", podríamos extrapolar el hecho al resto de apellidos (personas) menos "ilustres". En los casos en los que no se ha producido un mestizaje tan evidente, ni siquiera haría falta esta labor de rastreo, claro.
> 
> Apasionante.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Totalmente cierto e irrelevante.

Si nos ponemos en ese plan, entonces efectivamente todos podemos rastrear nuestros orígenes utilizando medios científicos. Pero esa señora tiene de Azteca lo que los escandinavos tienen de africanos -nada- (partiendo de la teoría de que el hombre se originó en África y de ahí emigró a otros lugares).

En ese mismo plan todos los españoles son moros, todos los mongoles son chinos y todos los italianos son romanos. Todos seríamos de todo un poco.

Y bueno, a diferencia de las castas reales europeas, la mexicana -aztecas específicamente- no tuvo otra casta real con quien procrear así que no se conservó el linaje.

Y otra cosa, en México al menos, creo que hay alrededor de 11 millones(?) de personas netamente indígenas, y sino has tenido respuesta de ninguno de ellos es simplemente porque no está en su cultura visitar foros de internet, y no porque no tengan los medios para hacerlo.

Tienes absolutamente toda la razón cuando dices que están arrinconados, pero no necesariamente por la fuerza (no que tu hayas dicho esto) la mayoría de las etnías así lo prefieren. En México las comunidades indígenas son totalmente autónomas y si no tienen electricidad es porque (muchas veces) no quieren.

Yo no sé mucho de grupos indígenas porque no convivo con ellos y porque cómo dices "están arrinconados", pero hay un caso -el de los menonitas- que se negaron durante décadas a la electrificación y a esculas públicas. Al final sus colonias fueron electrificadas forzosamente por motivos de "industrialización". Aquí no se puede culpar totalmente al gobierno pues eran (y son) ellos mismos los que preferían estar arrinconados. Y así pasa con la mayoría de las etnias. Y de hecho creo que esto no es tan malo, el que estén aislados es lo que los mantiene vivos hasta ahora. Sí los hubieramos integrado a la sociedad habría pasado lo que pasó con los indígenas de Estados Unidos, se hubieran esfumado, habrían sucumbido a la aculturación, y entonces si que tendríamos que decir..."_Los tarahumaras eran..., los purepechas fueron..., etc." _Afortunadamente los tarahuamras y los purepechas siguen siendo.

Recordad que no sólo las guerras exterminan pueblos, también hay exterminios pasivos, -cómo del que todos estamos siendo víctimas-.

Quizá las condiciones en las que viven te parezcan (nos parecen a la mayoría) horripilantes, pero esto es desde un punto de vista occidental-_izado_-. Y también me encantaría que alguno de ellos (los netamente indígenas) nos dijera su versión de la historia.

¿Realmente son víctimas?
¿Quiénes son después de Colón?, saben acaso quién fue colón?


----------



## e.ma

Pienso que las culturas indígenas han sobrevivido justamente así, ocultándose de forma inteligente para preservarse, y que en algún sitio recóndito alguna puede seguir tan viva como hace 500 años.

Pero cómo no van a saber quién es Colón. Eso lo saben todos sin duda. Colón fue el punto en que las cosas empezaron a torcerse de verdad. Colón y Cortés: Tlaloc y Huitzilopotchli.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Soy peruano, pero lamentablemente ya no inca puro. Es cierto, las cosas cambiaron con la llegada de las expediciones Europeas a las Américas. Y en esta zona cambiaron radicalmente. El imperio de los incas, el Tahuantinsuyo (que abarcaba varios países de la actual sudamérica), dejó de existir como tal durante la época de la conquista, quizá porque habían muchos pueblos sometidos contra su voluntad dentro del extenso imperio, que se plegaron a las huestes españolas (aunque hasta ahora exista el mito de que un puñado de españoles derrotó a Atahualpa, el último inca).

Si bien es cierto existen todavía descendientes directos y de linaje puro en algunos lugares del Perú (como el valle sagrado en el Cusco), la mayor parte de peruanos somos mestizos, con un importante componente indígena, pero ya mezclados con razas de todo el mundo. Y cuando digo de todo el mundo, hablo literalmente. Aquí se funden con toda la naturalidad del mundo los rasgos anglosajones, asiáticos, africanos y en general de todo el orbe.

Creo que por eso a los peruanos se nos hace extraño que en otros países los grupos raciales estén tan demarcados, porque aquí practicamente no hay peruano que no tenga una mezcla de dos razas, por eso el dicho "el que no tiene de inga, tiene de mandinga". Y quizá por eso, aun la identidad peruana está en desarrollo. Aún existe la resistencia a aceptar nuestro pasado indígena, pero supongo que gente alienada hay en todos lados. Poco a poco se están valorando esas raíces incas y reforzándolas con la contribución de otras razas y culturas, que más que mutar la cultura original, la enriquecen.

De todo esto nace la cultura peruana actual, que no es inca pura, pero que tiene fuertes bases indígenas. Y que gracias a la contribución de las otras razas, ha formado un pueblo con una cultura tan rica, que es casi infinita. Sobreviven muchos rasgos culturales de la éppoca inca, lo que podemos ver en bailes típicos como el huayno o el huaylarsh, pero también se han formado otras manifestaciones culturales con el aporte de otras culturas. Así tenemos, siguiendo con el baile, otras danzas que aún siendo únicas y propias peruanas, son una mezcla: la música negra (el landó, el festejo), la música criolla (valses, polcas), la marinera (una muestra tangible de cultura viva, en su concurso anual en mi natal Trujillo), etc.

Y eso sin mencionar la comida, la música instrumental, la artesanía, la literartura... y un largo etc.

Así que ya no somos incas, pero nuestra cultura se basa en esa raza milenaria que dominó los andes...

Atentamente,


----------



## Hotu Matua

Algo que me llama mucho la atención es el fenómeno de pérdida de identidad como "indio" o "indígena" que se da como respuesta a la occidentalización de las costumbres, independientemente de los rasgos físicos.

Así pues, un chino se considera chino no importa si es un pobre campesino en un arrozal o un profesor de cálculo en la Universidad de Beijing.
Un negro se considera negro no importa si cuida un rebaño en Kenia o si, vestido de traje y corbata, busca la candidatura a la presidencia de un país.
En cambio, una persona con claros rasgos indígenas deja de considerarse así en cuanto cambia de idioma, de ropa y de hábitos.

Para un observador externo que no conoce el carácter cultural más que racial de la identidad indígena, el profesor de Ciencias Políticas de la UNAM y el vendedor de flores en el mercado de una aldea de la Sierra Norte de Puebla son igualmente "amerindios" si ambos comparten la tez, la carencia de vello, el cuello corto, los ojos rasgados y las características estereotipadas de pómulos o nariz: uno es un indio en zapatos bostonianos, otro en huaraches. Aun si genéticamente fuesen mestizos, y no indios "puros", fenotípicamente serían igual indios para este hipotético observador externo.

Lo curioso es que este profesor quizá se sentiría incómodo (cuando no ofendido) porque se le llamase "indio". Cuando se usa o se toma como insulto, es porque el término "indio" se asocia, ineludiblemente y de manera automática, con las imágenes de "pobre", "ignorante" o "débil".
¿Cuándo podremos reconocernos indios con el mismo orgullo en que los chinos se reconocen chinos y los negros negros?

En México, Venezuela y Perú me he sorprendido cómo personas con clarísimos rasgos indios (pero enfundados en traje y corbata, o calzando en el caso de las damas costosos zapatos de tacón) se refieren a los "indios" como los otros, como un grupo al que no se pertenece.

Me pregunto: si un día los indígenas en su totalidad llegan a vestir como occidentales y tener hábitos predominantemente occidentales (como sucedió en Japón) ¿se habrá perdido la identidad amerindia? ¿Qué es lo que actualmente hace que los japoneses sigan sintiéndose japoneses, a pesar de los jeans, videoclips, peinados punk, drogas y hamburguesas?


----------



## Hotu Matua

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Soy peruano, pero lamentablemente ya no inca puro.


 
Erasmo:
¿Por qué dices "lamentablemente"? ¿Qué hay en el mestizaje de lamentable, en tu opinión?
¿Qué deberíamos hacer para que este mestizaje resultara enriquecedor y favorable a los pueblos latinoamericanos, más que motivo para lamentarse?


----------



## e.ma

Hotu Matua said:


> Me pregunto: si un día los indígenas en su totalidad llegan a vestir como occidentales y tener hábitos predominantemente occidentales (como sucedió en Japón) ¿se habrá perdido la identidad amerindia? ¿Qué es lo que actualmente hace que los japoneses sigan sintiéndose japoneses, a pesar de los jeans, videoclips, peinados punk, drogas y hamburguesas?



Pues su deseo de serlo, principalmente. La identidad india debería salir del desprestigio social y convertirse en algo deseable.

Entiendo ahora por qué se decía que la palabra "indígena" es ofensiva. Pero las palabras en sí no son buenas ni malas: depende de la intención con que se las cargue (como un Colt). 
Quizá debería hacerse una campaña para resaltar las bondades de las culturas originarias ligándolas a las palabras "indio" e "indígena"...


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hotu Matua said:


> Erasmo:
> ¿Por qué dices "lamentablemente"? ¿Qué hay en el mestizaje de lamentable, en tu opinión?


 
Hola,

Dije "lamentablemente" no porque sienta que el mestizaje es lamentable. Como expuse en mi mensaje anterior, el mestizaje está enriqueciendo la cultura peruana y enriquece las distintas culturas alrededor del mundo (que surgieron de mestizajes de culturas anteriores a ellas).

Dije "lamentablemente" en un sentido de nostalgia por la cultura truncada. La cultura Inca quedó truncada en su mayor parte luego de la conquista, lo que quizá evitó un mayor desarrollo de la misma, que la hubiera elevado a un punto aun más alto.

Supongo que hasta cierto punto es una cuestión de "selección natural", como una ley de la selva aplicada a las culturas regionales, en donde sobrevive la más poderosa (no siempre en cuestiones de sabiduría, sino de conocimientos que permitan una mayor dominación).

Y como no hay que llorar sobre la leche derramada, tenemos que seguir fortaleciendo nuestras culturas, unas más mestizas que otras, sin pensar en lo que "pudo ser".

Atentamente,


----------



## Hotu Matua

Gracias, Erasmo.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que parece existir también un tipo de "selección natural" en la supervivencia de las civilizaciones.
Es como si todas lucharan entre sí, se mezclaran, se aniquilaran y re-inventaran, y la historia fuera ún filme en el que unas mueren, otras sobreviven con algunos cambios, y otras nacen irreconocibles.

En mi opinión, la mejor forma de preservar lo que queda de las culturas precolombinas es aceptando ciertos elementos de modernización que les permitan competir económicamente, mientras se preservan otros.
En caso de triunfar, el resultado final será una cultura híbrida (todas las culturas son híbridas) en la que se hayan conservado algunos rasgos para pasarlos a las siguientes generaciones.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Totalmente de acuerdo contigo Hotu Matua!


----------



## cabezadevaca

mirx said:


> ....
> 
> Y otra cosa, en México al menos, creo que hay alrededor de 11 millones(?) de personas netamente indígenas, y sino has tenido respuesta de ninguno de ellos es simplemente porque no está en su cultura visitar foros de internet, y no porque no tengan los medios para hacerlo.
> 
> Tienes absolutamente toda la razón cuando dices que están arrinconados, pero no necesariamente por la fuerza (no que tu hayas dicho esto) la mayoría de las etnías así lo prefieren. En México las comunidades indígenas son totalmente autónomas y si no tienen electricidad es porque (muchas veces) no quieren.
> ...


 
Ayer la televisión pública española (La 2 Noticias) se hacía eco de una noticia que informaba sobre el acuerdo alcanzado entre el grupo indígena brasileño Suruí y Google. El acuerdo pretende la utilización de internet (Google Earth) por parte de los indígenas, con objeto de recopilar pruebas e imágenes para tratar de proteger una vasta región del Amazonas frente a la acción de mineros y taladores que están deforestando la selva.

Informaban en las noticias que a este acuerdo se ha llegado entre otras cosas después de que 10 jefes Suruís hayan sido asesinados en defensa de sus tierras. 

El acuerdo contempla la inclusión en los buscadores de Google de palabras en el idioma tupí-maré de los Suruí, ya que se pretende que sean los propios Suruís los que monitoricen mediante las imágenes de satélite y la tecnología GPS los cambios y agresiones a su medio que se puedan producir.

La tecnología en sí misma no es enemiga de la identidad. Nadie pierde su identidad por utilizar un móvil, o ver la televisión, o tener agua corriente, por ejemplo.

En Madrid hay una importante comunidad ecuatoriana (bienvenidos !, aprovecho). Dentro de ella hay un nutrido grupo indígena. Yo veo que hablan en su propia lengua, las mujeres visten muy orgullosas sus trajes tradicionales, los hombres llevan el pelo largo.. mantienen su identidad. Eso no quita para que utilicen teléfonos móviles, hablen castellano, inglés, se muevan en vehículos por toda Europa, incluso monten en los últimos artificios de feria a sus niños. No sé si se sentirán incas o no, pero se palpa que no tienen duda alguna de quiénes son (+- las incertidumbres transcendentales que todos en algún momento tenemos )

Creo que no se puede justificar las agresiones que sufren muchas veces estos pueblos apelando a la colonización cultural. 

El arrinconamiento al que me refería, en la mayoría de los casos, no es casual ni voluntario. 

Saludos,


----------



## Mariarayen

Según los últimos estudios en Argentina más del 50 % tienen ascendencia indígena. Que lo hayan echado al olvido no es casual. Hubo hasta hace muy poco una desvalorización del indígena, un menosprecio tal, que hizo que la mayoría prefiriera "olvidar" que tenía algún ancestro originario de América. En una escuela leí una vez un "reto" en el libro de inspección, se retaba al maestro porque el inspector había escuchado hablar en "lengua" (mapuche) a algunos alumnos durante el recreo. Esto no fue hace 500 años, la fecha del acta era 1980. La madre de Víctor Heredia, un cantante muy conocido en mi país, le decía cuando era chico: "peinate que parecés un indio" o "¡qué indio!" cuando se portaba mal Su madre era indígena, pero usaba el discurso del otro. Esto fue contado por él y creo que demuestra claramente lo que sucedió acá durante siglos. Cuando la gente del interior llegó en masa a Bs As buscando una mejor calidad de vida fueron llamados "cabecitas negras" En síntesis, no es que todos los argentinos desciendan exclusivamente de europeos, es que han decidido olvidar la otra parte porque fue discriminada durante muchísimo tiempo.
No sé qué opinan los mexicanos, pero cuando estuve allá noté que hasta la persona más morocha hablaba del "indio" como un otro con el que no tenía nada que ver.
Beltidus nombras el exterminio, sí, y el pueblo Ona como bien decís no fue exterminado hace siglos, fue hace poco. El exterminio por parte de quienes querían apropiarse de la tierra hizo que el siglo XX fuera tan sangriento en la patagonia como el XVI o XVII en otras zonas
Por suerte en este último tiempo ha comenzado una mirada diferente, pero creo que llevará muchos años poder recuperar algo del honor perdido.

Había comenzado a escribir esto y lo dejé un rato, al volver y enviarlo recién leí los comentarios sobre México, veo que mi impresión fue acertada


----------



## danielfranco

Whoa, dudes, it's dèjá vu, all over again!!


----------



## mirx

Mariarayen said:


> Según los últimos estudios en Argentina más del 50 % tienen ascendencia indígena. Que lo hayan echado al olvido no es casual. Hubo hasta hace muy poco una desvalorización del indígena, un menosprecio tal, que hizo que la mayoría prefiriera "olvidar" que tenía algún ancestro originario de América. En una escuela leí una vez un "reto" en el libro de inspección, se retaba al maestro porque el inspector había escuchado hablar en "lengua" (mapuche) a algunos alumnos durante el recreo. Esto no fue hace 500 años, la fecha del acta era 1980. La madre de Víctor Heredia, un cantante muy conocido en mi país, le decía cuando era chico: "peinate que parecés un indio" o "¡qué indio!" cuando se portaba mal Su madre era indígena, pero usaba el discurso del otro. Esto fue contado por él y creo que demuestra claramente lo que sucedió acá durante siglos. Cuando la gente del interior llegó en masa a Bs As buscando una mejor calidad de vida fueron llamados "cabecitas negras" En síntesis, no es que todos los argentinos desciendan exclusivamente de europeos, es que han decidido olvidar la otra parte porque fue discriminada durante muchísimo tiempo.
> No sé qué opinan los mexicanos, pero cuando estuve allá noté que hasta la persona más morocha hablaba del "indio" como un otro con el que no tenía nada que ver.
> Beltidus nombras el exterminio, sí, y el pueblo Ona como bien decís no fue exterminado hace siglos, fue hace poco. El exterminio por parte de quienes querían apropiarse de la tierra hizo que el siglo XX fuera tan sangriento en la patagonia como el XVI o XVII en otras zonas
> Por suerte en este último tiempo ha comenzado una mirada diferente, pero creo que llevará muchos años poder recuperar algo del honor perdido.


 
Sí en México los indígenas son muy discriminados, y casi diría que es socialmente aceptable tal discrimincación. Basta con ver una telenovela mexicana e inmediatamente te darás cuenta que frases como las que menciono a continuación abundan en el drama.

Indio pata rajada.
India igualada.
India bajada del cerro a tamborazos.
India ladina.
India piojosa.

Y muchas más; y son insultos, no formas de describir a un indígena. Y sí, esas expresiones son usadas hasta por las personas más "morochas" ya que no se refieren a la apariencia física -la mayoría de las veces- sino a presuntas actitudes o características de los indígenas, tales como: ignorancia, mal gusto, deshonestidad, falta de respeto, y ya sabrás cuántas más.

Saludos.


----------

